# VTAC Rollover Prone and POA hold off for POI (by SGM Kyle Lamb)



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://vikingtactics.com/images/article_pdfs/AR-15-Roll-Over.pdf

Damn good information in this article; keep your minds thinking/learning and all that.


----------

